# September in Sardinia (at last!).....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We arrived back from our travels around Sardinia on Friday and I've finally put the finishing touches to my blog after managing to loose all my photo's (twice!) while uploading them (don't ask!). 
Anyway, 'tis finished now, the emphasis being on photo's and hopefully useful general info rather than reams and reams of text about what we did etc which would probably send you all to sleep.

Click on my 'blog' button below here or follow >> this link<< for a read..

happy travels,

pete


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

That was a lovely record and photos.... thanks for putting it up

Carol


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks peejay,
Glad you persevered with the photos....they are great !!

Jenny


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> We arrived back from our travels around Sardinia on Friday and I've finally put the finishing touches to my blog after managing to loose all my photo's (twice!) while uploading them (don't ask!).
> Anyway, 'tis finished now, the emphasis being on photo's and hopefully useful general info rather than reams and reams of text about what we did etc which would probably send you all to sleep.
> ...


You are lucky Pete lots of us can't put photos in our Blogs


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete...brilliant photos and a very useful list of stopping places etc.

We had the same problem at Metz - the aire was packed - but we went on into the campsite and they charged Euros 12 per night ( Saturday 25th August this year). This was on hardstanding but we had the use of all the facilities including the free wifi. The latter stretches to the aire but need a password from reception. I'm sure they would give it to anyone on the aire too. You do have to give them name and address - French regulations.

We were not too keen on the aire either as it was not secure and alongside an area used by all the world and his wife at night

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> Anyway, 'tis finished now, the emphasis being on photo's and hopefully useful general info rather than reams and reams of text about what we did etc which would probably send you all to sleep.


Very refreshing, my kind of blog Pete, nice balance between text and pictures, all too often there is too much detail and not enough 'meat' to keep me interested.. , thanks for taking the time to put it up..

Don't know if we will ever visit but it certainly raised my interest .. well done!

Jim


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Peejay for a very interesting and informative blog with brilliant photos!
Ken


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Pete, looks good.

As I alluded to in a recent trip report, it would be nice to get more reports from members. A discussion on preferred formats & their ease of compilation would be good. Whether it would make the blind bit of difference I don't know 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Thanks, Pete, looks good.
> 
> As I alluded to in a recent trip report, it would be nice to get more reports from members. A discussion on preferred formats & their ease of compilation would be good. Whether it would make the blind bit of difference I don't know
> 
> Dave


Dave...and Pete

To reduce blogs to a template would be a retrograde step IMHO. There are many types of blogs and many types of readers. I enjoy reading a blow by blow account of various journeys; I also find a bare bones account of roads used and sites stayed at to be useful when planning a trip.

If all who are willing to write their blogs would do both types of account then we'd all be made happy but don't discourage the travel writers as opposed to the guide book writers, for want of better terms !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated;



Grizzly said:


> We had the same problem at Metz - the aire was packed - but we went on into the campsite and they charged Euros 12 per night ( Saturday 25th August this year). This was on hardstanding but we had the use of all the facilities including the free wifi. The latter stretches to the aire but need a password from reception. I'm sure they would give it to anyone on the aire too. You do have to give them name and address - French regulations.
> 
> We were not too keen on the aire either as it was not secure and alongside an area used by all the world and his wife at night


Thanks for the info about wi fi G, didn't know about that. You have reminded me, I forgot to add that unlimited free internet is available (2 screens) at the sosta 'Il Serchio' at Lucca, Caravan Club please take note!



DABurleigh said:


> As I alluded to in a recent trip report, it would be nice to get more reports from members. A discussion on preferred formats & their ease of compilation would be good. Whether it would make the blind bit of difference I don't know


'Motorhome trips' is the dedicated forum for accounts of your journies but they tend to get buried with other posts over time (and a lot tend to put theirs in 'Continental Touring' just to confuse matters) which is why I have started recording mine in my 'blog' with a link to it from the forum so its still easy to find. The blog is a good way to record the info but it doesn't work properly for everyone (Sallytrafic being one), but i'd agree with grizzly, theres room all styles of account, variety is the spice of life so they say. The hard bit is keeping everyones attention and not droning on too much, I know i've been guilty of that in the past hence the emphasis this time on more photo's and less text. Took bloody ages to load those photo's tho 

This topic would probably warrant its own post I think, Dave?

pete


----------

